# Aster Bay S-2/6 howl



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

I fixed the burner howl in my Bay S-2/6. After much experimenting with wire screens and changing the shape of the burner slots to no avail, I simply backed out the burner about 1/4" and used the existing grub screw and washer to hold it in place. Viola! the howl went away. 
Here is the result:


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Pat,

Our ears really appreciate it. It could be heard clearly in the Flea Market.
*
"Silence is golden."*


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Bruce,
Glad to oblige. Now if we could only get those "Chuffers" out of the EBT engines when running inside DH!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a beautiful engine! I love those big drivers!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Now if we could only get those "Chuffers" out of the EBT engines when running inside DH! 
That's the reason I haven't ordered one for mine. Rob had his running at the EBT back in October, and I could hear it across the parking lot _over_ the prototype running next to it. It definitely sounds great, but boy is it LOUD! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Pat,

Maybe its time the Diamondhead Towers invest in a decible meter and make measurements to insure that no locomotive is above the noise level allowed by law. 

But, then again this is Mississippi that we are talking about. I'm bringing ear muffs next year.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Shay Gear Head on 27 Jan 2012 01:31 PM 
Pat,

Maybe its time the Diamondhead Towers invest in a decible meter and make measurements to insure that no locomotive is above the noise level allowed by law. 

But, then again this is Mississippi that we are talking about. I'm bringing ear muffs next year.

There goes my steam turbine idea


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Pat,
I don't want to hijack your thread about the beautiful Bavarian lady, but when it comes to steam turbines and noise; this has already been done by David:



The sound is like a helicopter taking off. 
Regards


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Henner,
Is there any video of that contraption running?


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueoT-FVh09s 

Regards


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HMeinhold on 27 Jan 2012 06:38 PM 
Pat,
I don't want to hijack your thread about the beautiful Bavarian lady, but when it comes to steam turbines and noise; this has already been done by David:










The sound is like a helicopter taking off. 
Regards


I know, he had to buy the whole power plant from jensen for the turbine, I had a different idea to use it, propeller in cage style(live steam fortuna flyer) - I even asked crabfu how he got his, he said it was a one time thing when he got it by itself (sorry for hijacking lol). You can even see in the comments me asking 2 years ago lol, my youtube account is drx630 lol


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Pat

That is an amazing transformation of the Bay S2/6. 

I have never heard a quiet one yet, they all howl. The only quiet one is the one converted by JvR to alcohol firing and that was only done because the owner couldn't tolerate the terrible howl !! Bet he wished he hadn't bothered now!

On behalf of all the Aster S2/6 owners who have been driven nuts by the howls of their locomotive, a Big Thank You Pat! 
AsterUk


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Andrew,
Let me know if anyone else tries this fix and the results. My solution may be unique to this engine, since I do have the modified burner with 2 layers of screen cloth covering the openings. That could change the acoustics inside the flue.


----------

